# Removing a Dent From my Dryer...



## Robdude

Well, I paid some company a whole lot of money to install my AC/Furnace. I guess it wasn't enough for them to afford a ladder or a step stool. Instead, they used my dryer.

Now I have this lovely dent....











I'm wondering if there are any techniques I could try to remove this dent myself? I'm trying to be reasonable, but right now I'm ready to tell the AC/Furnace guys to come, take their AC/Furnace back and go to hell (the dent was just one of a handful of problems) - but that doesn't seem very reasonable. If I can pop the dent out, somehow, and it turns out to be fine - I'd probably be a lot less angry.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jacques

there should be 2/3 screws in the back holding top down. after removing- slide top towards rear and remove.


----------



## Robdude

Jacques said:


> there should be 2/3 screws in the back holding top down. after removing- slide top towards rear and remove.


Thanks - I'll this during lunch today.


----------



## Thurman

Another technique that might work, and I've successfully used this one myself: Warm the area of the dent with a hair dryer set on the highest setting, moving the dryer around on the dent. When the metal is as warm as you can get it, slap on an ice pack and hold it there for a few minutes. You may even hear it "pop" back. This method works better if you can get a can of the stuff they use for sports injuries for cooling down the injured spot, sort of like "canned ice". I've even seen large dents on auto's taken out with this method (larger, hotter heat guns) and using Freon. Good Luck, David


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Are they re-imbursing you for the damage?


----------



## Robdude

Scuba_Dave said:


> Are they re-imbursing you for the damage?


It sounds like they might be willing to (it wasn't just the dryer - they also burnt some of my siding and, at least in my opinion, did a really poor job of positioning the lines that need to go outside to the AC Unit). They sent me an e-mail saying to call them and they'd "take care of everything".

This all happened yesterday - so, I am going to call the guy - but I wanted to give myself some time to sort of cool off. Me yelling at some salesguy on the phone probably isn't going to help things.

I tried the hot/cold trick but it didn't seem to work for me. I was able to remove the top sheet of metal and hammer out the dent. It's not perfect, but it's not very noticeable either. I'm not sure if I could possibly order a replacement sheet of metal for the dryer? 

Anyway, like I said, I'll give the guy a call this afternoon. At this point, I'm really just hoping they'll be willing to come out and run position the line they ran.


----------



## Robdude

Thanks for the advice - I think it looks much better now.


----------

